# [sata_via] VT6421: ne fonctione pas

## Chr0nos

Bonjours à tous,

j'ai actuelement un petit souci (décidement j'en ai pas mal ces temps ci :p) avec une carte controleur sata que j'ai acheté il y a maintenant un moment mais que je n'ai jamais pu faire marcher

voici ce que j'en tire:

 *Quote:*   

> StarK adamaru # lspci | grep RAID
> 
> 07:01.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)
> 
> StarK adamaru # lsmod | grep via
> ...

 

quand je branche un disque dur derriere la carte et que je fais un tail -f /var/log/messages

je n'ai rien concernant un éventuel disque dur (comme si la carte n'était pas reconue)

quelqu'un aurais une idée ?

----------

## guilc

J'ai pas trop googlé, mais : as-tu essayé de faire tourner tout ça avec le driver AHCI, et désactiver le driver sata_via/pata_via (pour éviter les conflits) ?

La plupart des chipsets SATA répondant correctement à la norme fonctionnent avec AHCI (d'ailleurs AHCI est le seul driver qui te permettra de faire du hotplug SATA/eSATA)

----------

## Chr0nos

hum non je n'ai pas encore éssayé

pour désactiver un module on fait comment ?

car si je fais juste un modprobe -r j'imagine que le module se re-loadera tout seul

apres je tiens à la fonction hotplug (car c'est pour brancher sur un rack ICY DOCK qui à 3 ports (j'en ai deux fonctionels mais je dois metre le 3eme sur cette carte^))

edit:

jai mis en blacklist dans modprobe.d/blacklist.conf les modules: sata_via et pata_via (d'ailleur c'est quoi pata ?)

je dois rebooter apres ca ou je peu faire reconaitre la carte via ahci directement ? (si oui comment ?)

----------

## guilc

Perso, les drivers comme ça, je les mets en dur, jamais en module. Je ne sais absolument pas comment ça réagit en module... Donc dans ce cas, je recompile un kernel avec ahci et sans via_*

accessoirement : le driver "pata", c'est pour de l'ide, pas du sata  :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

bon alors je viens de recompiler la kernaille et reboot (par contre le ahci je ne peu que le compiler en module pas en dur apparement)

et la carte ne marche toujours pas (il faut dire explicitement a ahci de prendre la carte en charge ?)

avec un lspci -vk je tombe bien sur:

```

07:01.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller

```

donc pas de trace du module,

se pourais il que la carte ne soit pas prise en charge par ahci ?

----------

## guilc

Oui bien sûr, c'est possible que ahci ne la prenne pas en charge.

Bon, ben y a rien de mieux que le grep dans le code du noyau... c'est sata_via:

```
sata_via.c:     { PCI_VDEVICE(VIA, 0x3249), vt6421 }, /* 2 sata chnls, 1 pata chnl */
```

Donc bon, laisse tomber la piste ahci  :Wink: 

Par contre, de ce que j'avais lu, sous linux, le hotplug SATA ne fonctionne que avec AHCI...

Si tu branches ton disque en SATA avant de booter, il apparait ?

----------

## Chr0nos

hum ce n'est pas tout a fait exact par contre  :Smile: 

je fais du hotplug avec une carte sata_promise (et donc le module associé) sans soucis  :Smile: 

jai recompilé le noyeau avec sata_via ce coup ci et jai unload et reload le module a la main pour voir ce que ca donnerais du coté des logs et:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 22 15:42:09 StarK kernel: sata_via 0000:07:01.0: version 2.6
> 
> Jan 22 15:42:09 StarK kernel: sata_via 0000:07:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
> 
> Jan 22 15:42:09 StarK kernel: sata_via 0000:07:01.0: routed to hard irq line 12
> ...

 

edit: meme en bootan avec le hdd sur le carte avant, il n'es pas pris en charge^

----------

## guilc

Bon bah, je donne ma langue au chat.

Pas de problème de conflit d'IRQ ?

----------

## Chr0nos

hum aucune idée, il existe une commande pour avoir la liste des IRQ utilisée et d'éventuels conflits ?

----------

## guilc

Pour voir comment ça se répartit, cat /proc/interrupts. Vérifier que tout passe bien par l'IO-APIC. S'il y a trop de monde sur une IRQ, éventuellement faire un tour dans le BIOS pour voir ce qui peut se régler.

Mais bon, ça reste une piste sans grand enthousiasme...

----------

## Chr0nos

voici le retour que j'ai des interups:

 *Quote:*   

> StarK adamaru # cat /proc/interrupts 
> 
>            CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       
> 
>   0:         31          5          6          4   IO-APIC-edge      timer
> ...

 

quelque chose d'anormal la dedans ?

----------

## guilc

Suis pas super expert, mais je trouve le niveau d'interruptions très élevé sur l'irq 19 pour une carte qui ne fonctionne pas. A moins que le port USB 7 soit très utilisé...

Je trouve aussi étrange que ahci et la carte son utilisent à la fois les IO-APIC ET les MSI. A priori, c'est soit l'un, soit l'autre.

Il y a du monde dis-donc sur ce PC : 3 controlleurs SATA et 2 controlleurs PATA !   :Shocked: 

Tu as essayé de changer de port PCI ? à tout hasard ?

LE kernel ne crache rien de spécial à propos des interruptions ?

----------

## Chr0nos

ah oui sur le pc y'a pas mal de monde :p

en gros:

 *Quote:*   

> StarK adamaru # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)
> ...

 

je vais éssayer de changer la carte de port PCI demain dans ce cas,

par contre comment faire pour savoir si le kernel cache quelque chose ? (je suis en 3.2.1 la)

----------

## Chr0nos

bon je me suis (enfin) motivé a re-ouvrir la bête pour changer la carte de port pci mais voila un "leger" probleme se pose:

http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/8490/20120226182823.jpg

et oui... je n'ai que deux port pci, celui du bas étant deja occupé par la carte sata_promise il ne reste plus que celui du haut

j'ai comme qui dirais le sentiment d'être dans une impasse...

----------

## El_Goretto

Je n'ai pas vérifié si ton contrôleur était récent ou non, mais pour avoir eu du vieux contrôleur SATA VIA il y a qq années, j'ai dû effectuer une manip' sur le DD pour forcer le mode SATA 1 (via un jumper), le contrôleur ne le voyant pas sinon.

----------

## Chr0nos

j'ai tenté avec un jumper pour brider en sata 1 -> aucune detection (rien dans les logs /var/log/messages)

j'ai finis par commander une autre carte controleur (en pci-e 4x ce coup ci^)

histoire de metre ca dans le pci-e 8x qu'il me reste de dispo

car la je me demande si le probleme ne serais pas tout simplement materiel (étange car la carte es pourtant reconue)

----------

